# Ants overtaking my pavers



## maj

Last year I installed 2,000 pavers for a sidewalk and patio with firepit. Now this year it seams the ants are enjoying it too.  

I've been dumping some granules in the hills, that seems to take care of the problem for a couple weeks. But now they are really busy digging up the sand in between the pavers. I used paver locking sand (two applications) when I installed the pavers. Last fall I noticed a little ant activity, now this year it is really bad. 

I was wondering if anybody has a better, more long lasting solution.


----------



## Tscarborough

I always put "secret ingredient #1" in the sand before I lay the pavers. I do not know if it is readily available or it's name, but if you know someone who does telephone/fiberoptics work ask them for some. A little goes a long way.


----------



## maj

Tscarborough said:


> I always put "secret ingredient #1" in the sand *before I lay the pavers*. I do not know if it is readily available or it's name, but if you know someone who does telephone/fiberoptics work ask them for some. A little goes a long way.


So what is secret ingredient #2, since I already have the pavers laid.:laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough

I call it, "**** out of luck".

edit-Back before I was introduced to SI#1, I used diatomaceous earth, but it is a slow fix.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Ants can really cause havoc on pavers, I have to redo my front walk because of them. I have seen a new product that is supposed to last 3 mos. but I don't know how well it works. It's on TV.


----------



## 747

Maj you might want to check this place out. Good Luck.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/ants-c-1.html?osCsid=5ac38ecac9ad466ff27b732bbf013f66


----------



## Always Greener

I love it when a customer calls and say’s “ we have ants all over our paver patio now” Just because we did a job with pavers and sand that we are the ones responsible for the ant problem…WRONG they we were there way before us and now all of us landscapers just became part of the exterminating business… We use Polymeric Sand to try to help with weed and bug problems but it is not a 100% fix…


----------



## ELM

There is a product called Firestar. It comes in granules and you sprinkle it on the infected area. The ants carry the granules back down into their homes and they all die.


----------



## denick

You can try sprinkling some borax over the area. We use it whenever we deal with insects. Mostly in foundation, sill and beam repair and have had good luck with it.


----------



## Phil Graves

*Sand Stabilizing Sealant*

You could apply a joint sand stabilizing sealant to the entire patio. There are a few manufacturers out there. Be sure to choose one that's specifically designed to lock up the sand joints as most regular sealants won't penetrate the joints far enough to truly bind the sand. Make sure the pavement is clean prior to applying the sealant or you'll lock in any stains. Also make sure you follow the manufacturer's instructions for application and pay attention to any weather considerations. Good luck.


----------



## Brickie

You have to be very careful when you use any type of chemical on your customers property especially when they have little kids and/or outdoor pets.


----------

